# Sembra o Pare



## RockGuitarizt

So che molte parole sono intercambiabili in Italiano. È vero di 'sembra' e 'pare'?

Sembra essere la miglior cosa
                E
Pare essere la miglior cosa.

Sono lo stesso questi frasi?

Grazie per l'aiuto.
-IAn


----------



## Alan7075

Mi pare di sì, anzi direi proprio di sì 

Al momento non mi viene a mente nessun caso in cui i due verbi non siano intercambiabili.

Ciao


----------



## TimLA

Alan7075 said:


> Mi pare di sì, anzi direi proprio di sì
> Al momento non mi viene a mente nessun caso in cui i due verbi non siano intercambiabili.
> Ciao


 
Ciao Alan!

Mi pare che dobbiamo continuare l'argomento.
Vorrei il tuo parere su questo argomento QUA,
particolarmente intervento #3.

C'è una sottigliezza da imparare?


----------



## federicoft

Credo siano sinonimi quasi perfetti.

Forse l'unica sottigliezza è che "parere" può suggerire, in modo più o meno velato, una discrepanza tra apparenza e realtà.

_Mi sembra una brava persona_
_Mi pare una brava persona.

_Ecco, nel secondo caso la bontà è, diciamo, "accettata con riserva". In linea di massima, per non sbagliarsi se si è ancora confusi, preferirei sempre "sembrare" su "parere".

Ci sono però delle espressioni idiomatiche fisse, in cui bisogna obbligatoriamente usare il secondo: _ma ti pare!_, _non ti pare?_,_ ti pareva!_, ecc.

Infine, nel registro familiare, c'è un significato di "parere" che "sembrare" non ha.
*4* fam., sembrare meglio, sembrare più opportuno: _fai come ti pare!_, _fai sempre quello che ti pare!_, _puoi vestirti come ti pare_ 
(De Mauro)


----------



## TimLA

Ciao Federicoft!

Mi pare che abbiamo una soluzione, e mi sembra che io deva ringraziarti!

Grazie mille!


----------



## brian

TimLA said:


> Ciao Federicoft!
> 
> Mi pare che abbiamo una soluzione, e mi sembra che io deva ringraziarti *di doverti ringraziare*!
> 
> Grazie mille!


----------



## london calling

federicoft said:


> Credo siano sinonimi quasi perfetti.
> 
> Forse l'unica sottigliezza è che "parere" può suggerire, in modo più o meno velato, una discrepanza tra apparenza e realtà.
> 
> _Mi sembra una brava persona_
> _Mi pare una brava persona._
> 
> Ecco, nel secondo caso la bontà è, diciamo, "accettata con riserva". In linea di massima, per non sbagliarsi se si è ancora confusi, preferirei sempre "sembrare" su "parere".
> 
> Ci sono però delle espressioni idiomatiche fisse, in cui bisogna obbligatoriamente usare il secondo: _ma ti pare!_, _non ti pare?_,_ ti pareva!_, ecc.
> 
> Infine, nel registro familiare, c'è un significato di "parere" che "sembrare" non ha.
> *4* fam., sembrare meglio, sembrare più opportuno: _fai come ti pare!_, _fai sempre quello che ti pare!_, _puoi vestirti come ti pare_
> (De Mauro)


Ciao!
Noto che in dialetto napoletano si usa quasi sempre "pare": immagino sia dovuto all'influenza francese. Succede la stessa cosa a nord, dove l'influenza della lingua francese è maggiore?


----------



## neuromatico

Ciao lc,
per quanto ne ricordo, "parere" viene spesso usato in Piemonte, probabilmente per la stessa ragione, non ti pare?


----------



## nottolino

TimLA said:


> Ciao Federicoft!
> 
> Mi pare che abbiamo una soluzione, e mi sembra che io deva ringraziarti!
> 
> Grazie mille!



Un congiuntivo cosi' bello, e da un inglese merita incoraggiamento !!

Mi pare che abbiamo una soluzione, e mi sembra che io deva debba ringraziarti!


----------



## Montesacro

london calling said:


> Ciao!
> Noto che in dialetto napoletano si usa quasi sempre "pare": immagino sia dovuto all'influenza francese. Succede la stessa cosa a nord, dove l'influenza della lingua francese è maggiore?


 


neuromatico said:


> Ciao lc,
> per quanto ne ricordo, "parere" viene spesso usato in Piemonte, probabilmente per la stessa ragione, non ti pare?


 
Perché ogni tanto escono fuori queste ipotesi bizzarre su presunte influenze del francese o dello spagnolo per spiegare l’uso di banalissime e comunissime parole italiane?  
_Parere_ è un verbo direttamente derivato dal latino che si ritrova, per quanto ne so, in tutte le lingue romanze.
È come dire che l’italiano _vénti_ deriva dal francese _vingt_ o dallo spagnolo _veinte_, mentre invece ovviamente derivano tutte e tre dal latino _viginta_.
Inoltre il francese oltre al verbo _para__î__tre_ ha anche il verbo _sembler_. Si potrebbe quindi sostenere, sbagliando pure in questo caso, che sono le regioni dove si usa maggiormente _sembrare_ a mostrare un’influenza del francese.



Ad ogni modo ho l’impressione che nel centro-sud vi sia una maggiore propensione ad utilizzare il verbo _parere_, mentre al contrario al nord si preferisca _sembrare_.
E ciò vale soprattutto quando questi verbi sono usati in prima o seconda persona.

- _Che hai oggi? Mi pari stanco!_

- _Ero accecato dalla rabbia: parevo un invasato._

Secondo me queste due frasi, che a Roma sono naturalissime, suonano un po’ strane, un po’ letterarie, all’orecchio di un parlante settentrionale, che invariabilmente preferisce dire

- _Che hai oggi? Mi sembri stanco!_

- _Ero accecato dalla rabbia: sembravo un invasato._

Aspetto conferme o smentite a questa mia supposizione.


----------



## RockGuitarizt

*G*razie, per la Sua supposizione.

*A*llora, sono simile queste parole. Non so niente della differenza tra nord e sud dialetti italiani, quindi queste informazioni trovo io molto utile.


----------



## flljob

london calling said:


> Ciao!
> Noto che in dialetto napoletano si usa quasi sempre "pare": immagino sia dovuto all'influenza francese. Succede la stessa cosa a nord, dove l'influenza della lingua francese è maggiore?


 
 Non è influenza della lingua spagnola?


----------



## london calling

flljob said:


> Non è influenza della lingua spagnola?


La mia era solo una supposizione (e probabilmente errata!). Comunque, siccome sia il francese sia lo spagnolo sono lingue neolatine anch'esse, qualche legame ci sarà!
Però, direi di lasciar perdere la questione: in effetti non era una domanda da fare qui ma nel forum "Solo italiano"! Perdonatemi...


----------



## nikis

RockGuitarizt said:


> So che molte parole sono intercambiabili in Italiano. È vero di 'sembra' e 'pare'?
> 
> Sembra essere la miglior cosa
> E
> Pare essere la miglior cosa.
> 
> Sono lo stesso questi frasi?
> 
> Grazie per l'aiuto.
> -IAn


 

Io li ritengo sinonimi perfetti ma mi trovo ad usare "pare" più spesso. Credo che "sembra" sia più usato al Nord.


----------



## Atars

Anche io sono di Roma e devo dire che ho sempre sentito usare indistintamente l'uno e l'altro. Per quanto mi riguarda, ora che ci penso, talvolta uso 'Mi pare' anziché 'Mi sembra' per rafforzare la spocchiosità di una risposta che ha già di per sè un tono ironico.


			
				london call said:
			
		

> Comunque, siccome sia il francese sia lo spagnolo sono lingue neolatine anch'esse, qualche legame ci sarà!


E *mi pare** proprio che il legame l'abbia già spiegato bene Montesacro poco sopra! Questa frase ipotetica lascia un po' il tempo che trova 

***@ london call: scusa amico , ti ho risposto un po' cattivello solo per far capire quanto ho scritto sopra, e cioè il tono con cui talvolta mi trovo ad usare 'mi pare' in luogo di 'mi sembra'.


----------



## london calling

Atars said:


> ***@ london call: scusa amica , ti ho risposto un po' cattivello solo per far capire quanto ho scritto sopra, e cioè il tono con cui talvolta mi trovo ad usare 'mi pare' in luogo di 'mi sembra'.


Già, ma da queste parti non mi pare che ci sta (non uso volutamente il congiuntivo!) tutta 'sta differenza! Te pare o non te pare?


----------



## Atars

Ops! Scusami *london *non sapevo fossi femminuccia 

Ma infatti ho scritto:


			
				Atars said:
			
		

> ...devo dire che ho sempre sentito usare indistintamente l'uno e l'altro


aggiungendo però che _'per quanto mi riguarda'_ e _'talvolta'_ mi trovo ad usare o l'uno o l'altro in base al tono del mio discorso.  E' quindi soltanto una scelta personale e sporadica.


----------



## london calling

Atars said:


> Ops! Scusami *london *non sapevo fossi femminuccia
> 
> Ma infatti ho scritto:
> 
> aggiungendo però che _'per quanto mi riguarda'_ e _'talvolta'_ mi trovo ad usare o l'uno o l'altro in base al tono del mio discorso.  E' quindi soltanto una scelta personale e sporadica.


Scusami tu, mi ero fermata sul discorso del tono!  Comunque, penso che tu abbia ragione, anzi ho notato che qui, se un campano abituato a parlare sempre in dialetto decide di parlare invece in italiano, sceglie spesso di usare "sembrare" (_pare_ gli pare dialetto, evidentemente!). Questo lo dice però un'inglese (che sarei io): non ci sono campani online?


----------



## albertolupo

london calling said:


> Ciao!
> Noto che in dialetto napoletano si usa quasi sempre "pare": immagino sia dovuto all'influenza francese. Succede la stessa cosa a nord, dove l'influenza della lingua francese è maggiore?





neuromatico said:


> Ciao lc,
> per quanto ne ricordo, "parere" viene spesso usato in Piemonte, probabilmente per la stessa ragione, non ti pare?



Il dialetto lombardo, che io sappia, ha solo "parere" e non ha "sembrare".


----------



## francisgranada

Montesacro said:


> Perché ogni tanto escono fuori queste ipotesi bizzarre su presunte influenze del francese o dello spagnolo per spiegare l’uso di banalissime e comunissime parole italiane?  ...


Sono d'accordo, cioè non ci vedo nessun motivo rilevante perché dovrebbe trattarsi dell'influenza francese o spagnola in questo caso. Al limite, riuscirei ad immaginare una diversa distribuzione di questi termini al Nord rispetto al Sud dalla cosiddetta linea La Spezia-Rimini per motivi linguistici (che potrebbe spiegare le eventuali somiglianze con lo spagnolo nel sud dell'Italia). 


> ...mentre al contrario al nord si preferisca _sembrare_. E ciò vale soprattutto quando questi verbi sono usati in prima o seconda persona.
> 
> _ - Che hai oggi? Mi pari stanco!  _
> - _Ero accecato dalla rabbia: parevo un invasato.
> _
> Secondo me queste due frasi, che a Roma sono naturalissime, suonano un po’ strane, un po’ letterarie, all’orecchio di un parlante settentrionale ...


Non sono madrelingua, ma viste le mie esperienze pratiche coll'italiano, appartengo piuttosto al gruppo settentrionale ... Quindi, spontaneamente anch'io direi "(Mi) sembr_i_ stanco", "... sembr_avo_ un invasato", ma anche "Anna sembr_ava_ un angelo" o "I sui figli sembr_avano_ felici" (_terza _persona). Preferirei invece "(Mi) pare che tu sia stanco" e simili. Insomma, come se (almeno al Nord) il verbo _parere _esprimesse  un'ossevazione (o parere) piuttosto soggettiva o personale, mentre _sembrare _indica più o meno qualcosa "più evidente", osservabile anche dagli altri. Questa, ovviamente, non è una "definizione", solo una mia impressione personale _...    
_
P.S. Correggetemi, se mi sbaglio ...


----------



## london calling

francisgranada said:


> Sono d'accordo, cioè non ci vedo nessun motivo rilevante perché dovrebbe trattarsi dell'influenza francese o spagnola in questo caso. *Perché i dialetti italiani sono influenzati dai diversi popoli hanno dominato le varie zone. *
> 
> Al limite, riuscirei ad immaginare una diversa distribuzione di questi termini al Nord rispetto al Sud dalla cosiddetta linea La Spezia-Rimini per motivi linguistici (che potrebbe spiegare le eventuali somiglianze con lo spagnolo nel sud dell'Italia). Non sono madrelingua, ma viste le mie esperienze pratiche coll'italiano, appartengo piuttosto al gruppo settentrionale ... Quindi, spontaneamente anch'io direi "(Mi) sembr_i_ stanco", "... sembr_avo_ un invasato", ma anche "Anna sembr_ava_ un angelo" o "I sui figli sembr_avano_ felici" (_terza _persona). Preferirei invece "(Mi) pare che tu sia stanco" e simili. Insomma, come se (almeno al Nord) il verbo _parere _esprimesse  un'ossevazione (o parere) piuttosto soggettiva o personale, mentre _sembrare _indica più o meno qualcosa "più evidente", osservabile anche dagli altri. Questa, ovviamente, non è una "definizione", solo una mia impressione personale _...
> _
> P.S. Correggetemi, se mi sbaglio ...


_Parere_ e _sembrare_ sono sinonimi,  su questo non c'è dubbio.


----------



## francisgranada

london calling said:


> *Perché i dialetti italiani sono influenzati dai diversi popoli che hanno dominato le varie zone. *


Questo è chiarissimo, nonostanteciò non tutte le somiglianze delle lingue regionali con altre lingue romanze sono dovute a questo fatto. E' questo perché ho menzionato la linea La Spezia-Rimini, come una possibile spiegazione. (Qui mi devo fermare per non essere OT, anche se il proprio argomento lo trovo interessante ...) 





london calling said:


> _Parere_ e _sembrare_ sono sinonimi,  su questo non c'è dubbio.


Secondo me un po' di dubbio (o meglio: differenza) c'è, vedi p.e.  





federicoft said:


> Ci sono però delle espressioni idiomatiche fisse, in cui bisogna obbligatoriamente usare il secondo: _ma ti pare!_, _non ti pare?_,_ ti pareva!_, ecc.
> 
> Infine, nel registro familiare, c'è un significato di "parere" che "sembrare" non ha.
> *4* fam., sembrare meglio, sembrare più opportuno: _fai come ti pare!_, _fai sempre quello che ti pare!_, _puoi vestirti come ti pare ... _


----------

